# Bought 81 Nevada bottles and 2 Bodie California



## Nevadabottles (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, I had a good day yesterday I bought this ebay lot http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collection-Of-Virginia-City-Nevada-Antique-Medicine-Bottles-/141684861217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fd136921 I also bought 81 rare Nevada Medicine bottles, there is one in their that only 2 are known as of right now I own the best conditioned one. When I get back from D.C. I will upload pics.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 13, 2015)

The Bodie's are very rare, and the lady gave me a great deal probably because I'm only 15.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, when I bought the ebay one the far right one is very potent. Does anyone have any tricks to get rid of the odor or is airing it out the best thing to do?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 13, 2015)

A good cleaning and then some lemon juice. I have used the soap people use for hunting. Supposed to remove odors. It works pretty good.  Mitch


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello I have one pic to post tonight of many; this bottle was found in the Goldfield/ Tonopah wash in Nevada. Any dates, I was thinking late 1800's.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 22, 2015)

That is a beautiful bottle ! I use a site called cronicalingamerica a lot to do research. It has several references to a White House club bar in Phoenix Arizona. Could have traveled from there ?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes possibly, because Goldfield and Tonopah like many other small Nevada towns were gold rush cities. If they were traveling through the middle of Goldfield and Tonopah, they were probably headed for Virginia City or other numerous gold rush towns.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 22, 2015)

White House Club was a rectified whiskey sold by Ferdinand Westheimer & Co. of St. Joseph, MO.  They were pretty prolific and likely were the source of your back bar bottle.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow that is crazy all the way from Missouri, thanks for the help nhpharm.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Here are the Carson City's if anyone is interested in any bottles pm for prices.-John


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Last picture are bottles from Ely, Nevada.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

These bottles are from Eureka, Nevada, the middle picture is of a bottle of which only 2 are known, and the last is from Reno, Nevada


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

These are more Reno, and the other 4 are Tonopah, Nevada which are rare.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

The first ones are from Bodie, California. The second picture are of bottles that are the only one of those cities that I got.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

These bottles are all from the historical town of Virginia City, Nevada.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Which one does everyone like the best?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 22, 2015)

I like them all, especially the Bodie. LEON.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Ya those are some cool ones.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 22, 2015)

The Bodie bottles for sure, they are also the rarest......


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 22, 2015)

I thought you were collecting Nevada bottles but based on your post these are for sale?  Are these all duplicates?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

No, I will keep some and sell some (hoping to keep more). At 15 you have to make back your money some how.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 23, 2015)

I was a bottle collector at 15 as well and I sold some stuff I regret now.  I believe most Nevada bottles are very tough to find, so my suggestion would be that if you are serious about Nevada bottles, don't sell any examples that are not duplicates as they may be irreplaceable.  I collect New Hampshire pharmacy bottles and have for 20+ years now and probably 75% of them I have never seen another example of. Since they are not Nevada, maybe sell the Bodies...those pull VERY GOOD money on eBay.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow, thank you for this information.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 23, 2015)

That is a very impressive lot of bottles ! I am working on a 50 state druggist collection. I would like to purchase or trade for one, a duplicate would be ok. Town doesn't matter. I will pm you.  Mitch


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 23, 2015)

Let me know if you sell the Bodies? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 28, 2015)

Holy moley, that was one heckuva good buy, no matter what you paid. There are a lot of really nice druggists in there that I would love to own myself, the Bodies especially. That cool script A M Cole bottle and the Thaxter apothecary are my favorite, except for the bodie ones of course. too bad she didn't have the blob soda or grav. from Bodie. Nice buy.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Nevadabottles, I sent you a PM a few days ago.


----------

